# Connecting Sub Amp to Receiver Sub Pre-out



## jgrimm2364 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey Sonnie, new to this forum, and just have to say everything you have built in this forum is very impressive and serious in design and construction. Love it all. The riser FI, sand fill damping, and the LLT's especially.

I do have a question that I think has had some discussion before, but not quite to the level I'm hoping for so far.  Many people including you seem to be using the Behringer EP2500/EP4000 amps exactly as I hope to do as a very economical and efficient sub amp. How can I couple this balanced audio input amp to my standard RCA sub output on my Onkyo receiver without spending another $100 or sacrificing quality and introducing noise and other impedance imbalance errors? What are everyones solutions to this?

I saw someone selling on of these amps and offering a new balanced to rca cable with it for another $15. Won't that cable just be a direct impedance mismatch between the 2 devices?

I hope this is ok to address this in here, as I have not had much success discovering how and where I should be posting in this forum. Have noticed people mentioning posts needing to be relocated to the proper part of the forum. Please let me know if this should be a new thread or moved somewhere.

Thank you all in advance for any assistance you might give.

JG


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello JG and welcome to the Shack!

This would indeed be a connection question so I have move your post to its own thread so that it will get the proper attention.

I am not that familiar with the details of balanced vs unbalanced connections, but what I can tell you is that I am using an RCA to XLR cable from my receiver to my EP2500 amps with no issues.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You can use something like this....http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai=..._campaign%3Daccessory%26utm_term%3Drca_to_xlr Just be aware that some processors do not put out enough voltage to power pro amps to their potential so if you find you have a problem you will need to use a converter like the Samson S-convert.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

JG,
I use the Behringer 2500 and I believe I have it connected using a RCA to 1/4" mono TS adapter. I have not played with my setup for a bit, but I am pretty sure this is my case. I can check later when I get home. I don't have any issues with the setup and the adapter was very cheap.
The sound is wonderful and I don't suffer from hums or other annoying issues.
matteo


----------

